# Adventure Time Finn Hat Pattern for Fursuit Heads?



## KiraTheCatSuperhooman (Mar 31, 2017)

Commission.

Can someone please make this? That would be awesome.


----------



## KiraTheCatSuperhooman (May 7, 2017)

Helloooo...anyone? 

Guess furries don't like AT as much as me..


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 7, 2017)

Might help if you had an example? A link, maybe? How about what dimensions the hat has to fit? Hmm???


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 8, 2017)

I make hats. Honestly one for a fursuit isn't all that different, just a little bit bigger. Here is my craft profile Userpage of wolfiewear -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 29, 2017)

I think I may have it....Will have to check and possibly scan for you.


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 29, 2017)

KiraTheCatSuperhooman said:


> Commission.
> 
> Can someone please make this? That would be awesome.


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 29, 2017)

i1064.photobucket.com: Photo by NeuroticSoulGobbler


----------

